# Soldier's Dog



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From Soldier Dogs:

_Dogs in war zones save lives by sniffing out bombs and being able to defend against bad guys. But Major Eden, a combat stress dog, performs her lifesaving skills just by being there. There's nothing like a dog to bring a little piece of home to a war-torn place and to help break a cycle of stress. Major Eden is an indispensable member of a combat stress team that travels around military installations in Afghanistan. We wrote about her a few months back, and she's still at it, with a smile on her face and a ball in her mouth. You go, girl! Wish there was a budget for many more like her._


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Service dogs go ABOVE & BEYOND the CALL of DUTY - GOD BLESS those that train them - in the field or at home - they save lives !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can not think of a better dog for the job of bringing a little love and happiness to our soldiers, than a Vizsla.
I can just picture the Stress beaten soldier sitting there, and Major Eden coming up and leaning against his shins, and sitting on his foot.
Makes my Heart sing.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great story and picture Red. I love the look of happiness on that soldiers face. Who else but a V could cheer up stressed out soldiers so effortlessly with their playfulness and goofiness and loving dispositions. Makes me want to do something like that when Tucker is older. To any service members on here or family of. Many thanks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Couple more. Have a new employee working for me. He is back from serving his term in the Army in Afghanistan. Great young man. Huge respect for the men and women that go into harm's way knowingly and bravely.

Major Edan brings a smile to war-hardened souls. I wonder if there was a way to sponsor more "therapy dogs in combat zones?"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - with God's GRACE - there will never be a combat zone - that our youngest & finest ever enter !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

AMEN, to that RE


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Love that dog!!! Thank you for all you do for our troops !!!


----------

